# Raised Storage Platform in Attic



## MikeFL (Nov 14, 2016)

We need to know how far those joists span before we assist you in adding load.

Can you take a picture inside your attic and provide us some measurements?

One option I can think of is to install some full length 2x12 joists alongside the 2x6 joists and put them on 2' centers, then lay some plywood (rated for 24" span) on top of that. If you do this, the span is not an issue.


----------



## marcus118 (Dec 5, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> We need to know how far those joists span before we assist you in adding load.
> 
> Can you take a picture inside your attic and provide us some measurements?
> 
> One option I can think of is to install some full length 2x12 joists alongside the 2x6 joists and put them on 2' centers, then lay some plywood (rated for 24" span) on top of that. If you do this, the span is not an issue.


Hey Mike. The 2x6 ceiling joists span 12' and are spaced 16" on center. Here's a photo of the work in progress...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You will want to consider the loading as Mike suggested, but another approach is to run and notch 2 end boards with new 2x4's run directly on top of the existing joists. I'd prefer 2x6's and if you can get the ends to be over or close to over a support wall below.

Basically you would be making your 2x6's into 2x10's. The end pieces would stabilize them so they would not tip over.

One caution, "if you build it nice and sturdy 'looking' someone will overload it". 

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Bud. I'd use 2x6 (D/F #2= 39# per lin. ft. load) on top, separated with 1/2" spacer (at least) or more if you want more R-value under the new storage. The spacers would make sure no additional loads would be added to existing joists even with sagging at mid-span.Running perpendicular loads the existing, using same bearing run parallel loads the upper only, except within the exterior wall-foot of bearing. Do you have soffit intake vents where you would need baffles- to direct incoming air up the roof plane... IMO, add some insulation on the tops of the wood joists to limit thermal bridging and meet minimum code of R-38; http://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/index.jsp?state=New%20Jersey

Gary


----------



## marcus118 (Dec 5, 2012)

would something like this work? basically a series of stilts made of 2x4's which a sheet of 3/4" plywood would lay on top of.


----------

